# Favorite Launcher?



## jerzjuice (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey everyone, long time lurker but finally decided to sign up and contribute lol.

Anyway I'm running my Mes rooted with Awesome Sauce 10.6 flashed (great rom btw super fast), but I can't decided what launcher to go with. I like the look of the one included in the rom but I can't find any real customization options...

input?

Juice


----------



## JB2005 (Jul 7, 2011)

I like ADW ex the most. It has themes you can get for both the icons and the app draw.

--------------------------------------------------------------------
Mesmerize with Glitch kernel and Tsmpoolparty
Galaxy Tab with Galaxy Task


----------



## jerzjuice (Dec 4, 2011)

I had adw free when i had my desire...ill check out the ex tho...thanks

Anyone else?


----------



## ashenwreck (Aug 8, 2011)

I was using Go Launcher, and was liking it, prior to installing ICS. The widgets were really well done and it is very actively developed.


----------



## jerzjuice (Dec 4, 2011)

I liked go launcher too...to an extent, and I agree the widgets were very well done, I was especially a fan of the transparent theme on them too.

@JB With ADW EX can you have the sliding dock? I seem to remember having it but can't find the setting. That was another thing I liked about go launcher too


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

its hard to beat go launcher imo


----------



## Perky69 (Jul 23, 2011)

Using go launcher here.


----------



## JB2005 (Jul 7, 2011)

No sliding dock that I know of in ADW ex but it has a hidden dock insted and I like that better. I swipe up and it changes to the other dock.

--------------------------------------------------------------------
Mesmerize with Glitch kernel and Tsmpoolparty
Galaxy Tab with Galaxy Task


----------



## sushiguy732 (Sep 21, 2011)

I too use Go Launcher. As it was stated above, it is actively developed and the widgets are great. But most of all it is HIGHLY customizable! A solid plus IMO.


----------



## lordnikko (Dec 4, 2011)

Zeam launcher & Nemus launcher are my top picks right now. They are not as customizable as GO or ADW, but they use less memory.


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

JB2005 said:


> No sliding dock that I know of in ADW ex but it has a hidden dock insted and I like that better. I swipe up and it changes to the other dock.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> Mesmerize with Glitch kernel and Tsmpoolparty
> Galaxy Tab with Galaxy Task


When using the hidden dock bar in ADW EX just keep adding shortcuts to it and it will automatically "page" them once you add more than 6. I have 18 shortcuts right now, so three pages. The only downside for me is that it does not return to the center page each time you open it. For example, when in a rush, I often open Logmein Ignition rather than Skyfire because they are in the same spot on different pages.

Long story short, ADW EX has a sliding dock...

my mflops are down 4 points...


----------



## JB2005 (Jul 7, 2011)

Didn't know that thank you, that is a nice feature.


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

JB2005 said:


> Didn't know that thank you, that is a nice feature.


I used it for months before i realized it lol. The only reason I figured it out was because i got pi**ed that it only had six shortcuts just threw something at it









~my mflops are down 4 points...~


----------



## Elvis_Marmaduke (Jul 23, 2011)

Launcher Pro all the way for me. Fastest launcher i've used by far, enough customization, and the coolest calendar and message widgets


----------



## zerocool (Aug 12, 2011)

Tried them all, Go Launcher is my favorite. But to each his own!


----------

